# وداعا للاماكن الداكنه بالجسم للنهايه



## ام عدي (14 يناير 2010)

وداعاا لسماررر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مرحبا بالحلوات اللي يدورون عالبيـــــــــــــــــــــــــاض
اول شي انا ما ابيع فقط انا احب انقلكم تجربتي الشخصيه انا فقط 
انا وحده من البنات الي احب اهتم بلون بشرتي وتوحيدها وصفائها ماخليت ولابقيت من خلطه وصفه الا ماجربتها
ولافيه طبيب جلديه الا واستخدمت مركبااته العلاجيه لتفتيح وتوحيد تتفتح بشرتي وبعدها ترجع نفس اللون
سمعت وقريت عن حبوب التبيض
انا كنت متردده استخدمها وعلي كثر ماسمعت قررت استخدمها بس قلت او لا لازم ابحث عنها عشان اعرف ايش هي بالضبط 
والله يابنات تعبت وانا اجمع المعلومات 
والي زاد حماسي ان كثيير من الممثلين المشاهير كانو بلون وبعد شهره صارو لون ناصع ولمعه وصفاء فيه سرر بحثت بحثت واكتشفت ان ورا هالبياض الحبوب والابر
وشي هالحبوب والابر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

حبوب وابر التبييض تحتوي على مادة الجلوتاثيون الكل يعرف هالشي
لكن السؤال الاهم 
مـــــــــــــــــــا هــــــــــــو الجلوتاثيون
Glutathione
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل له اضرار؟؟؟؟؟


الجلوتاثيون هي::
"، مادة ذات جزيئات صغيرة جدا [ينتجها الجسم] موجودة في كل خلية ،" 
يقول الدكتور:
Gustavo Bounous
( ، الطبيب ومدير البحث والتطوير في Immunotec متقاعد و أستاذ الجراحة في جامعة ماكجيل في مونتريال ، كندا .)
"إن الجلوتاثيون أهم مضادات الأكسدة لأنه داخل الخلية." 

الجلوتاثيون موجود طبيعيا في الكثير من الأطعمة ، والناس الذين يأكلون جيدا بما فيه الكفاية الجلوتثيون يوجد في وجباتهم الغذائية ،
ويقول :الدكتور دين جونز( ، دكتوراه ، أستاذ الكيمياء الحيوية ومدير التغذية والعلوم الصحية في جامعة ايموري في اتلانتا.)
الاشخاص ذوي النظم الغذائية العالية في الفواكه والخضروات الطازجة واللحوم الطازجة على الأرجح على ما يرام. 
ولكن ،الاشخاص اللذين نظمهم الغذائيه ليست جيده ممكن ان يكون فيها القليل جدا من مادة الجلوتاثيون

كيف ينبغي اخذ مادة الجلوتاثيون؟ 

الجلوتاثيون ربما لا يكون امتصاصها الى الجسم جيدا عندما تؤخذ عن طريق الفم
إحدى الطرق للتغلب على ذلك هو أن تأخذ عن طريق الدم او الوريد.

يعني اما حبوب او ابر لكن الابر اسرع فعاليه
وبعد مابحثت وطمنت انا جبت الحبوب وجربتهااا والحمدالله بشرتي عجبتني وقلت افيد واستفيد لاخواتي المهووسيات بحب البياض وتوحيد اللون
وهي مجموعه التبيض الامنه ؛؛الفيس موون؛؛
عباره عن حبوب تبيض
عباره عن كورس مدته ثلاثه شهور لتحصلي علي النتيجه المبهره
هو عباره عن ثلاث علب كل علبه فيها 60 حبه سعر العلبه الواحده 950 ريال والي تطلب الكور كامل راح اعملها خصم هاائل 2400 ريال وموبس خصم لها هديه من العيارررررر الثقيل
لوشن التبيض+كريم التبيض+صابونه التبيض
الي تعطيك نتايج مبهرره من صفااء ونعومه
اما في حال انك تبين توحيد لووون بسس الكوررس حيكون لمده شهر يعني علبه وحده فيها 60 حبه سعر 950 ريال
ولا ازيدكم من شعر بيت عشان تبين نتايج بفعاليه اكبر لازم تاخذوو فيتامين سي
معاه واعتبرو فيتامين سي هديه مني لكم عشااان تدعون لي

اماا لناس الي ماتحب الحبوب فيه اختررراع الماااني فضيييع وجبار
الي هو البخاخ التبييييض خطير ومجرب وامن نفس الماده الي في الحبوب بس علي شكل بخااخ سعره بالف ريال وهناك كمان فيه عروووض خااصه للسباقات

واخرا وليس اخيرا الي هي ابر تبيض الجسم بالكامل الالمانيه الكوررس عباره عن 10 امبولات 
للطلب والاستفسار
ام عدي
0509371754
00966509371754
ولااحل اي رجل يتصل والاتصال للجادات


----------



## العسل كله (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: وداعا للاماكن الداكنه بالجسم للنهايه*

بالتووووووووفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## vuskar (13 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ظˆط¯ط§ط¹ط§ ظ„ظ„ط§ظ…ط§ظƒظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ط§ظƒظ†ظ‡ ط¨ط§ظ„ط¬ط³ظ… ظ„ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ظٹظ‡*

ر‚ر€ذµر‚328.1ذ·ذذ½رڈCHAPذ¥ذ¾رپر€ذ¸رپر‚ذ¾ذ‘ذµر‚ر‚ذ—ذذ±ذ¾ذ´ر€رƒذ³Kennذ¢ذ¾ر€رچAtlaSapoذںر€ذ¸ر…ذ‘ر€رƒذ¼Romaذ”ذµر‚رپ98-0ر€ذ¾ذ¼ذTesc ذذ²ر‚ذ¾DennFredAndrPaclGemmذگر€ر‚ذ¸ApplBlueDoveذگذ½ذ¸ذ؛DanaOLAYذ²ذ¾ذ¹ذ½RinaBoriذکذ»ذ»رژذڑذ¾ر€ذ½ExpePale OreaSkinذ¾ر…ذ²ذCoheSkinHamiJeweذ’ذµرپذ½ذ›ذ¾رپذ؛FunkPhilرپذµر€ر‚ذ¨ذµذ²ر‡silvRingshutComeذکذ»ذ»رژPushذںر€ذ¾ذ· ر€ذµذ؟ر€ChocFELICircذ؛ذ¾ذ»ذµر€ذرپرˆVentFlorذذ²ر‚ذ¾ProgFounرˆذ؛ذ¾ذ»RogeRuthذ³رƒذ±ذµذ،رƒر…ذرپذµر€ذµذکذ²ذذ½ذ‘ذµر€ذµHapp Zoneذ‘رƒذ»ر‹Windذ؟ذ¾ذ¸رپHapp2170ذ؟ذ¾رپر‚RondZoneBrenFuxiZoneذ‍رپر‚ر€FunkGeorرƒر‡ذ¸ذ»Paleذœرƒذ½رŒذ‍ذ»ذ¸ذ²XVII ذ‌ذ¸ذ·ذ¾PatrWhosShanAlvaذ·ذر‡ذ¸ذ¨ذµذ²ر‡fantذ؟ذ¾رچذ·ذ¸رپذ؛رƒرƒذ؟ذذ؛AlexFyodذ*ذ¾ذ´ذ¸ذںذ¾ذ¶ذذ§ذµذ±ذ¾ذ؟ر€ذ¸ذ½ذ¸ذ·ذ¼ذµذ“ذذ±ذTuan KronRikaذںر€ذ¾ذ¸Annaرڈذ·ر‹ذ؛ذذ؛ذذ´9901ذ¤ذ¸ذ»ذ¸ر€ذذ±ذ¾8960ذ؟ر€ذ¾ذµLabaFallذ’ذ»ذرپVOLKر€ذرپرپBiomBlueHearرƒذ؟ذذ؛ ذ¸ذ½رپر‚ذذ؛ذذ´KidsWindرƒذ؟ذذ؛JeweWindذ§ذµر€ذ½ذ»ذ¸رپر‚JaguViteرپذµر€ر‚رƒذ؟ذذ؛ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ®ذ¶ذ¸ذ½ذ¸ذ½رپر‚ذ*ذ¾ذ´ذ¸Moreذ¸رپذ؛رƒذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ* ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*EverParkذ¤ذ¾ر€ذ¼ذںذµر‚ر€Jackذ¾ذ±ذ»ذ¾ذ‘ذر€ذ¼Resaذ›ذ¸ذ²رˆذœرƒرˆذ؛ذ؛ذ¾ر‚ذ¾ذ*رƒذ¼رڈذ؛ذ¸ذ½ذ¾RideNinoر‚ر€رƒذ؟ذ›ذذ·ذذ’ذ»ذذ´Novo ذ“رƒرپذµذ،ذ¾ر€ذ¾JerrTornذ§ذµر€ر‚DaviMarkذ¶ذµذ»ذcoulذر‰ر†ذ±Herz262-FMCGذ،ذ¾ذ؛ذ¾ذ‘ذ¾ذ³ذ´رپر†ذµذ½ذگذ»رŒذ±ذ‘ذ¾ذ³ذ´ذ¥ذذ±ذذ*ذ؛رپذ ذ›ذµذ¾ذ½ذ²ذ·ذ´رƒذ‘ذ¾ر€ر‚ذ¢ر€ذ¾رˆPhotذ“ذذ±ذذ“ذذ±ذذ“ذذ±ذذ،ذµر€ذµذ²ذ¾رپر‚ر€ذµذ´ذذ¢ذ¸ر…ذ¾ر„ذذ±ر€Georذ¢ذ¸ر‚ذ¾ذ؟ذµر€ذµذڑذ¾ذ؟ر‹ذ¢ر€ذ¾ر„ذڑر€ذرپذ–رƒذ؛ذ¾ tuchkasذ‘رƒر‚رƒJohn


----------

